# Signs That It's Going To Be A Bad Shift



## Beegers (Oct 4, 2005)

1. The ER stretchers are bloody and sticking out in the hallway. So true...I see this a lot as I work out of the local trauma center.

2. The crash cart is covered in EKG paper and empty syringes, and all th drawers are open. 

3. You meet a city or county cop in the elevator who asks for directions to your unit. 

4. A nurse is filling out 3 incident reports and 5 med error sheets.l 

5. Bloody sheets and pillows are flowing out into the hallway from a patient's room. 

6. The Charge Nurse is yelling "Does anyone want overtime??!!" That too! But I walk into work and they're like, do you want to see your house today at all??

7. The ambulances are double parked in front of the ED Nothing New. Trauma center, and hospital discharges.....average about 7 spaces for all ambulance with about 15 rigs pulling in and out

8. On your way in, an agency nurse storms out and says "I'm never gonna work HERE again!!!!!!" 

9. During report, the offgoing nurse reports that we are out of Pavulon and COFFEE!!!!!! 

10. You walk into the trauma room, and the physician is actually doing something, like, with his hands and that could be taken as actual patient care.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jb78emt_@Oct 4 2005, 04:21 PM
> * Pavulon *


 Wha?


----------



## Beegers (Oct 4, 2005)

I dunno. That's what it said on the site I pulled it from.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jb78emt_@Oct 4 2005, 05:55 PM
> * I dunno. That's what it said on the site I pulled it from. *


 If you pull it from a site, please quote the originating site in a link.


----------



## Jon (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 4 2005, 06:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 4 2005, 06:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Jb78emt_@Oct 4 2005, 04:21 PM
> * Pavulon *


Wha? [/b][/quote]
 Spelling error, i think... kind of like Sux..... only different.


----------



## Jon (Oct 4, 2005)

Good list, again.

I spent almost 2 years in one of Philadelphia's trauma centers as a medic student.

Many of the signs are TRUE.... the docs doing patient care (espicially CPR) and the strecher / code cart ones are VERY true.

Jon


----------



## Beegers (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Spa/1871/


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 4 2005, 05:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 4 2005, 05:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Jb78emt_@Oct 4 2005, 04:21 PM
> * Pavulon *


Wha? [/b][/quote]
 From This Page


Pavulon is the second of three drugs administered during a lethal-injection execution. The first drug is an anesthetic that puts the inmate to sleep. *Then comes the Pavulon, which paralyzes the facial and skeletal muscles but not the brain or nerves.* The third drug, potassium chloride, stops the heart.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Oct 4 2005, 11:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Oct 4 2005, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From This Page


Pavulon is the second of three drugs administered during a lethal-injection execution. The first drug is an anesthetic that puts the inmate to sleep. *Then comes the Pavulon, which paralyzes the facial and skeletal muscles but not the brain or nerves.* The third drug, potassium chloride, stops the heart. [/b][/quote]
    :unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Oct 4 2005, 11:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Oct 4 2005, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From This Page


Pavulon is the second of three drugs administered during a lethal-injection execution. The first drug is an anesthetic that puts the inmate to sleep. *Then comes the Pavulon, which paralyzes the facial and skeletal muscles but not the brain or nerves.* The third drug, potassium chloride, stops the heart. [/b][/quote]
 Well, isn't that just the bees knees...


----------



## Jon (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 5 2005, 11:58 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 5 2005, 11:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, isn't that just the bees knees... [/b][/quote]
 it is also used as an RSI Drug.... 

Jon


----------



## EMS-Cat (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 4 2005, 05:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 4 2005, 05:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Jb78emt_@Oct 4 2005, 04:21 PM
> * Pavulon *


Wha? [/b][/quote]
 Pavulon - pancuronium bromide - paralytic. Commonly used in anesthesia as part of a intubation sequence [at least where I've worked in OR/Anes].


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 8, 2005)

EMS-Cat,

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Oct 8 2005, 01:30 PM
> * EMS-Cat,
> 
> Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction. *


 Yeah, me too.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 8, 2005)

ditto B)


----------



## Phridae (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 5 2005, 10:58 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 5 2005, 10:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, isn't that just the bees knees... [/b][/quote]
 I think there's a reason people don't say those things anymore.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Oct 9 2005, 02:04 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Oct 9 2005, 02:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there's a reason people don't say those things anymore. [/b][/quote]
 Why would that be?


"the bee's knees"

(Phrase Origins)



   A bee's "corbiculae", or pollen-baskets, are located on its
tibiae (midsegments of its legs).  The phrase "the bee's knees",
meaning "the height of excellence", became popular in the U.S. in
the 1920s, along with "the cat's whiskers" (possibly from the use
of these in radio crystal sets), "the cat's pajamas" (pyjamas were
still new enough to be daring), and similar phrases which made less
sense and didn't endure:  "the eel's ankle", "the elephant's
instep", "the snake's hip".  Stories in circulation about the
phrase's origin include:  "b's and e's", short for "be-alls and
end-alls"; and a corruption of "business".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 9, 2005)

Remind me never to play Trivial Pursuit with you.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Oct 9 2005, 02:56 PM
> * Remind me never to play Trivial Pursuit with you.  *


As long as he can't log on to Google I'm sure you'll be okay.


----------



## Phridae (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Oct 9 2005, 02:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Oct 9 2005, 02:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Oct 9 2005, 02:56 PM
> * Remind me never to play Trivial Pursuit with you.   *


As long as he can't log on to Google I'm sure you'll be okay.     [/b][/quote]
 Ha!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Oct 9 2005, 02:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Oct 9 2005, 02:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Oct 9 2005, 02:56 PM
> * Remind me never to play Trivial Pursuit with you.   *


As long as he can't log on to Google I'm sure you'll be okay.     [/b][/quote]
 Of course... Did you really expect that bit of useless knowledge to pop from the depths of my brain?

I can tell you how to jerryrig a wire so an antique car doesn't burst into flames...
I can tell you how to do a surgical airway...
I can tell you 101 uses for a cravat, not excluding the bedroom...

But I can't for the life of me tell you the origins of some phrase I heard on Andy Griffith...

Which is exactly what Google is for...

That all withstanding, what did 'friday's comment mean? I don't get it?


----------

